# Just got my first RABBIT!



## VitorNogueira (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got it and am not sure what to do to it.. I was thinking
Black Rims
Black Side Mirrors 
Black Roof
Black Emblems
Tinted Windows and Lights

the car is white.

does anyone have pictures of what they've done to their VW rabbits

HELP ME OUT!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

wrong forum bud.


----------

